# Draw Princess? :)



## jasmine8 (Jul 29, 2014)

My betta, Princess, has never been drawn before so if anyone wants to draw my fish it would be awesome!! There are more pictures in my album "Princess" too. Thanks in advance :-D


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

You like this one?


----------



## jasmine8 (Jul 29, 2014)

TripleChrome said:


> You like this one?


Awww!! I love it thank you so much :-D


----------

